# can i paint chrome light fixtures?



## sagechickie (Apr 18, 2009)

I am updating a bath and trying to save money. I have heard you can spray paint chrome light fixtures. what prep do they need and is there any special paint needed? can i just use rustoleum or similar product?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you mean to try to re-chrome them?
http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/killerchrome.htm
if simply painting them white or something, that's different.

DM


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd just sand them with a fine grade emery sand paper to throughly scratch the surface so the paint will adhere. 220 grit or something like that


----------



## sagechickie (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to paint them black or dark brown, maybe a rusitc patina. Not re-chroming.


----------



## sagechickie (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to paint them black or dark brown, maybe a rustic patina. Not re-chroming. sanding makes sense but you see these things on HGTV or DIYnetwork, and they just paint 'em.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

sagechickie said:


> i want to paint them black or dark brown, maybe a rustic patina. Not re-chroming. sanding makes sense but you see these things on HGTV or DIYnetwork, and they just paint 'em.


You could just paint them but the paint would not be as durable. If it will not be exposed to any abuse then it might not be necessary to paint. Another thing to consider is heat. If the fixture gets at all hot, regular paint may not be adequate. High temp paints are available though in probably fewer color choices. Auto supply places would be one place high temperature paint might be found if not available elsewhere.


----------



## joenusz (Apr 26, 2009)

If they aren't subject to much abuse, I would just sand them with around 100-150 grit sandpaper (creates profile "fingers" for the paint to stick to), spray paint with a couple coats of primer (XIM makes a spray can, or Sherwin Williams automotive stores have a great product called GBP 500), and spray paint with 5-7 thin coats of oil-based spray paint. The heat may make the areas near the light source peel in 5 years, but for the small amount of work I'd just paint them again.

Wall Paint - Beauty on a Budget
 Wall Paint


----------

